# LED Replacement



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there a LED lamp and trim replacement for the Lightolier 302MRX or Juno TC44 fixtures.?
I know we can get a LED replacement for the MR16 lamps, but I'm kind of looking for a integrated trim unit which could plug directly into the LV socket.

Think I'm wasting my time looking for this, but you never know


----------

